
Multi 2.0: Create a custom macOS app from a group of websites - hkgumbs
https://github.com/hkgumbs/multi#readme
======
hkgumbs
I submitted the initial version of Multi to HN 2 months ago [0], and the
response was much larger than I was expecting. Initially, I just built Multi
for my personal use, so I cut quite a few corners to get something that
worked. When I saw that other folks were actually trying it out, I decided to
put it in the work to make the whole experience a bit nicer.

What I'm excited about most with 2.0 is that Multi is a proper macOS app
itself, with a UI for creating other apps. That makes the install process much
simpler (it's a normal .dmg) and streamlines future updates (install the new
Multi "runtime" app and that's it—no need to update each of your generated
apps manually).

There are a bunch of other improvements listed on the release page[1]. I'll
keep an eye on this thread and answer any questions I can!

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23275080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23275080)

[1]:
[https://github.com/hkgumbs/multi/releases/tag/v2.0.0](https://github.com/hkgumbs/multi/releases/tag/v2.0.0)

